# what to expect after a d&c



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

So, if anyone is on the boards this morning and has info on d&c, please post with me!
I'm curious to know what recovery time is like? Are you tender/sore/in pain after? Will the after be similar to what I experienced after I m/c?
How long can I expect bleeding?
I know everyone's experience is different...I've just heard more reliable info here than in my experience from the medical people.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

My experience;..... I had the d&c on a wed night. When I woke up I had little pain but I think they had given me something in my IV. That night, went home, ate McDonalds and woke up with cramps about 2 hrs later--could have been the quarter pounder though--me and McD's don't usually get along. Next day, I felt fine really. I wasn't lifting anything, I was tired and wasnt' bleeding at all. Would get crampy about once a day but some tylenal took care of it. Started spotting again the next day and spotted off and on for the next 2 weeks. Had intercourse on the friday which I likely shouldnt' have (but it was Valentines day) and it didn't hurt but dh was being very careful. I ended up with an infection later BUT I am on high dose steroids to shut down my immune system because of my arthritis, so really the infection would likely not have happened if not for the steroids.
For me, aside from the emotions involved, it was truley no big deal.
Hope that helps, when do you go in??


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your experience shannon...I have a 12:15 appt for today. I'm scared


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Well Farmlife3, please know that I will be thinking about you while you're in and sending you healing vibes.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

I never had a D&C, but I can relate to being scared about it because I had it scheduled for the day my baby came out on its own. I just wanted to give you hugs and let you know I'm thinking of you.










P.S. I live in CT too, so think of me as a friend who is close by and thinking of you.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks so much coleslaw! My emotions are just all mixed up. Pretending like this is just a little medical thing I have to go in for, but it is so much more. I just thought ....well, what i really mean is - THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT! you gals are sweet.
Well, here I go...


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

I had a D&C after a hemmorhage with a natural miscarriage last Sept. I had no pain or discomfort afterwards at all. They did offer 2 pain prescriptions, but I didnt need to fill them.

I bled for 2 weeks afterwards, and this was after losing A LOT of blood at home during the miscarriage.

So, my recovery was pretty easy. That day and the next I was pretty weak and tired, but after that that I was pretty much back to normal.

Good luck today.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Farmlife,
I hope the day has gone as smoothly as it can for you. Please let us know how you're doing, physically and emotionally.

ST


----------



## LDSmomma6 (Oct 31, 2003)

I had a D&C in Nov. 2000. I m/c at 12 weeks, but the fetus was only 4 weeks developed. I was really sad. My mom kept telling me not to have a D&C, etc... I called the doctor on call, telling him my symtoms (had already been in that week for my 1st appt., and there was no heartbeat). I soaked through 6 pads in 30 minutes. I was bleeding everywhere, and my kids were freaking out. I had a D&C that night, and when I woke, I had no pain. According to my mom, I would have horrible pain (how would she know? She never had one!). I never bled. I had no pain physically, but I was emotionally in pain. Within weeks I must have gotten pregnant again because DC #5 was born 9 months later.

I sometimes think it was fate I m/c. I was in a horrible car accident in March, and I would have been about 6 months pregnant. I think it would have been more traumatic to have m/c then (I hit the steering wheel hard with my stomach...I was 12 weeks along, but everything was fine) when I could have felt the baby move, etc...


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

How did things go Farmlife?
I'm still thinking about you, let us know how you are.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

It's over. It was easier than I expected and recovery is not so bad. I'm hoping that this will bring me the physical closure that I havn't had yet. The nurse told me to expect that my milk will come in. I'm glad she mentioned that because, as with most things, I feel I will handle it a little better knowing about it. At least, if it happens it won't be unexpected.
Thanks for all the support. It means a lot to me.
I'm going to go and rest.


----------

